# high country american legend



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

You can go to the High Country website and or forum for more info but good luck getting an answer. I just ordered a 2009 speedpro from them and still haven't heard anything. The forum is full of tech questions with no answers even though the 3 company engineers are the moderators. They do build a very good bow though. You might use the dealer locator on their website and start calling dealers until you find a good knowledgeable one that's helpful.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I have called a few dealers around here, but they dont have any specs on the american legend. I just thought I would post here and see if anyone has shot one. I am kind of leaning towards the legend, my first bow was a hca brute force. I love that bow, but its time to upgrade!


----------



## blmarlin (Jul 25, 2008)

I heard HCA filed for Bankruptcy...


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

blmarlin said:


> I heard HCA filed for Bankruptcy...


I heard that too, but I still like their bows!


----------



## benzilla (Mar 5, 2009)

stay away from high country the worlds worst customer service:thumbs_do


----------

